# can't believe it



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're very much deserving of congrats, Ozark. That's a wonderful goal to have reached! :thumbsup:

Oh, and does it make me pathetic that I know what you're talking about when you say fat panda and Dragon Warrior? :rofl:


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You're very much deserving of congrats, Ozark. That's a wonderful goal to have reached! :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and does it make me pathetic that I know what you're talking about when you say fat panda and Dragon Warrior? :rofl:


Kung Fu Panda came out when we were taking our very first 2 month session. We just knew that they watched us in class for inspiration. 
"what are you gonna do, sit on me?" is one of my favorite lines ever.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

2 years is VERY fast. I did taekwondo too (when I was in college), but my success was just 1 belt in 1+ semester (I believe it's the yellow one that is the lowest). Congrats!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

That is AWESOME. There is no greater feeling than that of having accomplished a goal. GOOD FOR YOU!


----------

